# Considering Designing Your Own Tool Storage System?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

> A woodworking shop is always evolving. Sections and components are always being modified to work better. Naturally, the wood storage area should be adequate, but not so large that it overpowers the working and storage areas. Large stationary tools such as the table saw, power planer, jointer and others should be located near the wood. But shop layout isn’t all there is to its design. You need storage for smaller wood pieces, large and small hand tools and supplies. The trick is taking advantage of overlooked, but perfectly useful storage space. *Designing Your Own Tool Storage System*


Read more *here*:
http://www.routerforums.com/articles/designing-your-own-tool-storage-system/


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My small shop includes many of these features, but as suggested, it is always evolving. My biggest storage problem now is removing a prior counter area and using it to store wood, specifically, 5 x 5 BB. Most of my shelving goes floor to ceiling, and there is a shelf unit that is filled with plastic tubs with lids, all the same size and stack neatly. Have two size tubs, 3 inch deep, and 6 inch deep. Open shelves on the opposite side go all the way to the ceiling, and hold the things I use most often in the middle shelves, all the finishing stuff up high and out of the way. Now, all but one tool stand has doors to keep dust out. I have one 12 ft length of wall space left with hooks to display odd stuff I'd forget I have if I didn't see them there. But it is a really inefficient use of space. 

Many good suggestions here.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My shop is small. I make changes as needed, ones that work for my needs at the time. A lot of stuff hangs on the rafters, and more will be hanging there in the future.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm having major space issues . I'm thinking that the only way to win this is to build more shelving up high above the machines . 
The bad news is , most power tools will only be accessible with a step ladder . But I don't use a lot of my power tools on a daily basis , so maybe it won't be a terrible inconvenience. 

I want to add a CNC router table someday , and I'm also leaning towards adding a bandsaw and a jointer . (I have a 15" planer) . 
I'm thinking at some point that I'll have to get my welder out and make some mobile stands for some of the machines that are not used that often . This way they can be moved around as needed and stored in a corner when not in use .
Oh I almost forgot about the 2 stage compressor


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Slat wall! Easy to rearrange as your needs change


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a combination of 1/4" peg board with assorted hooks, adjustable shelving and hanging bins. Most of which gets rearranged about every 6 months. The main point, flexibility.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

https://bridgerberdel.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/thoughts-on-tool-organization-and-storage/


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a good article for me. I'll be moving mid-June and finally have a good size shop. The garage is 19.5' x 24' and has a front door, back door and 2 windows and of course the garage door. This space will be my dedicated workshop and not be shared with the cars. I have som office furniture cabinets all steel and I love them. I bought them used so the price was great. I will be building some new cabinets and my peg board will be modified and layered to contain more tools in a smaller footprint and all within reach of the workbench. I will be a happy camper again, for it has been since Oct.1st 2015 that we sold our house with my dream shop. This is house # 5 and it will be the last. I'll post some pictures in August or September, by that time I hope to be fully set up.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Like most, my shop has grown over the years by adding storage as needed and is woefully lacking as far as storage and efficiency. If I only had the time, the way to go would be to start with a blank sheet of paper and plan layout and storage to accommodate the way I work nowadays as compared to 20 years ago. Unfortunately, I don't see that happening so have to stick with changes and improvements as I get time. The sliding panels I mounted in front of some shelving helped as they gave me a lot of storage for tools that I use more frequently. I've considered either adding similar sliding panels or hinged pegboard panels in front of the a row of upper cabinets to get some more open hanging space. Some changes are difficult though; I made a rolling tool cabinet many years ago based on an article in one of the magazines but it's being replaced by other storage closer to the various work areas - but I hate to just get rid of it. As you can see, the lower open storage space is no longer adequate for the various tools stored in there and it's a hassle getting to one stored in the back. Plus it's not convenient to roll where I'm working any more as the shop has gotten filled up over the years and there's not much open space left,

My shop originally had double-hung windows, since replaced by crank-out awning windows which gives me more wall space underneath and also eliminates the entry point for when the shop was broken into. In some ways, as they don't really provide any significant natural lighting, it would have probably been better just to close them completely and wind up with more flexibility in arranging the wall areas but that's another choice that's gone by the wayside.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Since this is what I consider an important aspect of having an efficient workshop, STORAGE is very important to me and my helpers.
My train of thought is "Everything has a place and PUT everything in its place when not in use", this eliminates the needless time expense of hunting for tools or accessories. A couple of weeks ago there was a thread about shelving and I clicked a few pictures with my phone to submit so people could see my method of adding hanging shelves in my basement workshop. I've been doing this for many years and thus far it has never disappointed me. For the members in tensile stress, I utilize plywood, my attachments are via square-drive wood screws and I use 5/4 x 12" pine stair tread. On my plywood verticals there are 1x2 or 2x2 ledges which, in turn; receive screws from the stair tread downward into said ledges. It's a very neat and clean shelf. Going to the ceiling height is never a problem in this scenario and as a matter-of-fact I have a couple of shelves that are too high for my grandkids to see what's up there (ammo). This type of shelving doesn't go to the floor. My walls are sheathed with 5/8" T111 plywood, but these shelves ARE NOT subject to racking - so no diaphragm member(s) are required within or behind. I got very tired of wondering which drawer was hiding which item - so there are no doors!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If you have seen the latest family handyman magazine. They have and interesting new design for small shops a mobile tool storage unit. The unit is dubbed the supper storage cart. There design uses a two dimensional look. If you look at one side view and go around the other side a different look. If I were building mine would be one dimensional . Mine would be like the side with left having upper shelves and on bottom drawers similar to a craftsman roll around and other half would have drill organizer and charger station at the top and shelves below that. Here is the cover picture of storage cart.http://www.ebook3000.com/The-Family-Handyman---May-2017_436879.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> If you have seen the latest family handyman magazine. They have and interesting new design for small shops a mobile tool storage unit. The unit is dubbed the supper storage cart. There design uses a two dimensional look. If you look at one side view and go around the other side a different look. If I were building mine would be one dimensional . Mine would be like the side with left having upper shelves and on bottom drawers similar to a craftsman roll around and other half would have drill organizer and charger station at the top and shelves below that. Here is the cover picture of storage cart.The Family Handyman - May 2017 - Free eBooks Download


Thanks Gary , as that's an idea I never thought of ! 
I've been trying to figure out where I'm going to find a spot to put my drill/air nailer storage system that I built in the future . 
Seeing this mobile stand is just the ticket imo. I can integrate my system right into it


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's similar to my cabinet, but on a much larger scale. It was fine way back when I first built it, but became awkward to use once I started adding to the shop and lost the open space I once had. It now sits basically in the same spot, moves slightly side-to-side to give access to either the drill press or jointer, and I wind up walking across the shop to get the tools stored in it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> That's similar to my cabinet, but on a much larger scale. It was fine way back when I first built it, but became awkward to use once I started adding to the shop and lost the open space I once had. It now sits basically in the same spot, moves slightly side-to-side to give access to either the drill press or jointer, and I wind up walking across the shop to get the tools stored in it.


I can see that happening, but I don't think I have a choice . Guess it will depend on how many big machines will have mobile stands on them .
I gots to win the lottory and get my 40'x60' shop built and be done with it . While I'm at it , a paint booth would be kinda handy to


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The cabinets I built have worked well. They are hung on French cleats and screwed to the wall studs just for insurance. Almost everything I need, and use most often, is right at hand.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> The cabinets I built have worked well. They are hung on French cleats and screwed to the wall studs just for insurance. Almost everything I need, and use most often, is right at hand.


I love that setup Mike . I need to add sections onto mine , as I'm really liking those clear storage drawers underneath.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'm really liking those clear storage drawers underneath.


I like them too, you get to keep everything sorted and organized, until you drop one... and that isn't second hand information.

Of course I dropped a 1000 ct box of kreg screws the other day, lucky for me only 100 spilled out. 

Great looking cabinets, Mike!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you decide to use plastic storage trays as drawers, be sure you buy a lot at the same time. Retailers are notorious for changing brands that don't match your system. 

Mike, that is a wonderful storage unit. I like that the battery chargers are right there too. Painting just adds that extra touch, and probably makes it easier to remove the ever-present sawdust.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It always amazes me how many woodworkers use so much wall space to hang their clamps side by side.

In my small shop I don't have that much wall space, but have a lot of clamps.
Using 2 by stock ( 2 X 4, 2 X 6, etc.) I made what looks like heavy duty shelf brackets of different widths, and attached them to the wall with spaces between them just wide enough to allow clearance between them for the pipes or bars of the clamps. I now stack up to 10 of each length of bar or pipe clamp between these heavy duty shelf brackets. A different slot is used for each length of clamp.
The brackets vary in width depending on how big the head of the clamps are, and so the adjacent rows of clamps have enough space for the clamp heads. I made a kind of "French Cleat" by mounting a 2 X 4 to the wall with lag bolts and I hook the heavy duty shelf brackets in position along this 2 X 4, spaced so the pipe or bars of the clamps will fit between them, then drive a large screw through the bracket and into the 2 X 4 to make certain that it doesn't move. Clamps that are stacked outward from the wall in this density are "Very Heavy", so a strong wall and attachment system is extremely important.

I now have over 50 bar and pipe clamps hanging from my shop wall in a wall space that most woodworkers have 6 or 8 clamps stored. Small shops require dense storage, especially when it comes to using wall space. I now have the 2 X 3 "French Cleats running all the way around my shop walls at several levels and the mating piece attached to my cabinets, parts bins, etc. So it's easy to rearrange almost everything on the walls whenever I want to, but I do add screws to secure the heavier items, so there is no chance of them moving or falling if they should ever get "bumped". 

Charley


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I need everything on wheels no room. I need my radial arm gone.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@CharleyL -Charley, how about a picture, you're design for hanging clamps sounds interesting but I can't picture it in my head.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Charley , I'm guilty. I'd like to see a if of your idea also 

These are old pics . The red small besseys on the right rack are relocated elsewhere in the shop , and there all blue now in lengths from 8" to 36" .


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Something like the first photo, with 2x4 sections instead of the triangular gussets?

I'm thinking something like the second photo using dowels when I rework my Rockler clamp rack - make the dowels long enough to fit 6 - 8 clamps. Putting them side by side seems to eat up a lot of real estate by comparison.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Something like the first photo, with 2x4 sections instead of the triangular gussets?
> 
> I'm thinking something like the second photo using dowels when I rework my Rockler clamp rack - make the dowels long enough to fit 6 - 8 clamps. Putting them side by side seems to eat up a lot of real estate by comparison.


That's an idea I had seen before . I do have duplicate sizes (4 of each) , so that would be an improvement storage wise . I hate to discard the ones I made ,as I was all proud of them lol . Was even going to put led lights in them  . 
I'm thinking that if I start purchacing pipe clamps , that I'll follow that design .


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Rick, I have the same drill press as you. For clamps, I screw a 2 x 3 to the studs and then just clamp it with my clamps and I made a similar triangular bracket for the pipe clamps. Simple, affordable and it does the job.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The main problem with any form of storage that hides what you have is that every time you need something hidden in a drawer or cabinet you have to spend time opening drawers or doors looking for it. 

My best single investment for my cluttered shop was a label strategy. I started by giving every cabinet door and every drawer front a big visible letter/number. If on my east wall the numbers went left to right, up to down and had an E preceding the number. E1 through E15. I have a 1 wide x 3 tall array of drawers under my lathe table. They are labeled from L1 to L3. L for Lathe. Cabinet doors on the south wall run from S1 to S8. I spent two days opening every door and drawer and made a list of what was behind/in it. As I have PC in my shop that is normally always on (it runs my CNC) I wrote down all the hiding items in a notepad .TXT file, each on their own line, and each item next to the label of where it was hiding. This is a lengthy file but all I need to do to find anything I have hiding is hit CTRL-F for find and type in the item name. Find shows me each item that matches what I typed in, but only one at a time. As I have more than one of many things I also wrote a simple basic program that will search the same .TXT file then list every match of any word I type in. Typing in "router" find my router bits, router wrenches, router collets, etc.. Typing in "Dewalt" finds/lists every Dewalt product I own. I never have to open more than one door or drawer now to find what I'm looking for. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow 4D , that almost sounds OCD . I love it ! Can't wait to see your shop once holograms are common place lol


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

OCD perhaps if that stands for Old Cranky Dave. When my ex and I got married almost 20 years ago it meant combining two lives worth of belongings into one small house. We then found ourselves packing up to move 4 times in the following 5 years. First move everything went quickly into unmarked boxes and then took 3 months to sort out an put away once in our new house. Second move we wrote room names on the boxes. Only took a month to get unpacked this time. Third move I added a 3x5 card to each box/rubbermaid bin with the contents listed on it. That let us find anything that was in a box or bin with a quick glance at the cards on them. Still not ideal as you might need to glance at 20 cards before finding the one you wanted. Now the wife is gone and she only took the cream of what she owned with her. I still own the house, but it is 2 bedrooms too big to be efficient in any way. I have a 40' x 20' garage shop where my big tools live. I also have converted a basement game room into another shop space for my Meteor CNC and a few other benchtop tools. The previous owner left dark plywood cabinets floor to ceiling along 2 sides of the garage though and I was spending far too much time opening doors to find anything in them. My database idea was simply a desperate attempt to compensate for my aging memory. Random searches of it often finds items I forgot I had. It quickly answers that "I thought I has one of those ..." queries with an affirmative Yes or No Data Found so I can move on without feeling the angry need to search every cabinet and drawer.

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wish I was half as organized as you 4D . Sounds like you've got some great ideas . I'll worry about organizing more after my shops insulated lol


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I attached several of my shop made storage solutions. The first pic is my parallel clamp rack. Each row holds 4 clamps. Currently I have 16 clamps on that rack, with room for 8 more. Pic #2 is the drawer unit in the bench. I made that last summer. This has gone a LONG way to make my bench area MUCH more organized. Finally my hand tool cabinet. I built the main cabinet 4-5 years ago. The cabinet back and door backs are thick ply wood (1/2 in the doors, 3/4 in the cabinet) which allows me to securely screw in the various hangers. This allows me to add and rearrange tools as my collection continues to grow.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@MikeMa
Mike - wondering about the clamp rack, specifically the support pieces. It appears that it is a simple butt joint with the back support. Are they just glued and screwed from the back or are they in a dado? Seems strong enough to hold those clamps. Also looks like you have a French cleat back there, at least the piece that is against the wall. Is that correct.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Mike . I'm still kicking myself for the way I built mine . I love them , but there just using up too much real estate for what they actually do . 
Shame to toss them though , as I was all proud of myself when I built them


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

vchiarelli said:


> @MikeMa
> Mike - wondering about the clamp rack, specifically the support pieces. It appears that it is a simple butt joint with the back support. Are they just glued and screwed from the back or are they in a dado? Seems strong enough to hold those clamps. Also looks like you have a French cleat back there, at least the piece that is against the wall. Is that correct.


It is a butt joint that is glued and nailed in place. While not the strongest joint, it has held up well. If I had to do it again, I probably would route dados for them, but at the time I was going for quick and simple as the shop was a mess from finishing the hand tool cabinet, and as a result doing some reorganization. I had started out with a french cleat as the hand tool cabinet is also hanging on it. The back support didn't go down far enough to make the cleat secure enough and was very unstable. I ended up putting a couple screws in to hold it in better.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work Mike . I'm still kicking myself for the way I built mine . I love them , but there just using up too much real estate for what they actually do .
> Shame to toss them though , as I was all proud of myself when I built them


If they aren't providing what you need, build new, and move forward. Don't toss them, sell them or give them away if you don't have room for them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

My little shop 10x16 works for me. Could it be bigger, most definitely!! But then I'd just put more tools and it and still be crowded. ;o)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The picture is of how I hung my heavy duty parallel clamps. They are hung on double hooks on pegboard. The small clamps are hung 4 to a straight hanger on the pegboard. I have another set of aluminum shaft clamps that are much lighter, but hung the same way. Notice how they overlap, so you can store a lot of clamps in a small space. All my clamps are within 2-3 steps of my workbench. I was about to retire my one handed clamps, but came to my senses. Working on a place to store these.


----------

